# Kayaking Films on Netflix



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

A friend of mine told me that netflix has kayaking films. I found a few, but you have to know the name of the film. I was wondering if anyone else has ordered kayaking films through netflix, and what films do you know they have.


----------



## JDHOG72

So why dont you start by telling us which ones you found.


----------



## Badazws6

I found one a couple years back and I continue to search occasionally but haven't had any luck. What have you found?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Oh sorry I found 
Steve Fisher Ultimate ride, and
Nurpu


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Just found Twitch V and Oil and water


----------



## smauk2

Good stuff keep it coming Spaghetti


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I found that it helps to type the name of the paddler. That has brought up a few of the one I found. If someone else finds any while looking post on here.


----------



## NathanH.

The only ones I found that stream online are the sea kayaking ones... Thrilling.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Yeah I haven't found any that stream online.


----------



## CBrown

7 Rivers Expedition


----------



## Randaddy

What about feature length or at least 30 minute HD YouTube boating videos? Any favorites? 

I just got an Apple TV and the YouTube App is awesome. 1080p YouTube takes a few minutes to load, but is super clear. Videos more than a couple years old are usually pretty low quality.

I'd love to see NetFlix put a better selection of streamable content up. Maybe soon...


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

It is short, but my favorite boating video on youtube right now is this one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNZ_-inwGgY
and it has an HD option. These guys did a great job filming , and boating this.


----------



## Mocha

You can watch "Into the Tsangpo Gorge" on hulu. Worth seeing, if you don't mind the commercials, it's instant gratification....


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Mocha said:


> You can watch "Into the Tsangpo Gorge" on hulu. Worth seeing, if you don't mind the commercials, it's instant gratification....


Yeah thats a good one


----------



## Mmcquillen

This one's just a teaser, but I think its really well put together.

WildWater North Fork Payette Teaser on Vimeo


----------



## Fischer

this one is worth watching - 4 min

Video: Kayaks: Dragorossi - Mafia and Critical Mass in Norway


----------



## ColoDepuD

Old thread, all the netflix shows listed above aren't available in streaming format anymore.

So, I'm looking for more streaming kayak films on the flix. Anything out there right now?


----------



## Ritt

*Kayak Movies on Netflix*

If you haven't seen Congo: the Grand Inga Project or Halo Effect, you absolutely NEED to watch them. Streaming on Netflix right now. I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## manelson

Ritt said:


> If you haven't seen Congo: the Grand Inga Project or Halo Effect, you absolutely NEED to watch them. Streaming on Netflix right now. I can't recommend them highly enough.


Yep. This is a definite must see on Netflix streaming!


----------



## mattoak

These are both definitely available for streaming on netflix right now? 

I searched on Can I Stream.It?: Search Netflix, Hulu, Google Play, iTunes, and more, for movies to stream instantly, rent, and buy. and it says they aren't available, but admittedly I haven't searched netflix at home to see if they are.


----------

